# Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

Andres Nocioni has played every position but PG so far. Tonight he was asked to guard Jermaine O'Neal. O'Neal did his best to establish position on the block. Nocioni did his best to front O'Neal and make it difficult for him to receive an entry pass from the wing. 

O'Neal took exception to Nocioni's physical play after Andres was whistled for a foul. Andres extended his hand twice to Jermaine in a show of good sportsmanship. O'Neal refused to shake hands. 

On the Bulls very next offensive set Andres ended up with the ball under the Bulls basket. He left his feet in an attempt to lay the ball in. O'Neal crashed into Nocioni from behind, planting his hipbone solidly into Nocioni's back. Andres crumbled to the floor in obvious pain while O'Neal stood just in front of him and stared down at Andres as he rolled on the floor in pain. This all took place right in front of referee **** Bavetta. No foul was called. 

Indiana brought the ball upcourt while Nocioni was still on the floor forcing Hinrich to commit his 5th foul to stop play. A minute or two later Nocioni was helped to his feet and assisted off the court by a member of the Bulls staff while the Pacers sound man played The Village People's Macho Man to the delight of the crowd. 

Bulls assistant coach Jim Boylan went off on the entire Pacers scorer's table demanding to know who made the decision to play that song. 

Celebrating a home team victory with music is one thing. So is teasing an opposing player who's just fouled out with "Happy Trails" or "Hit The Road, Jack." But celebrating an injury to an opposing player by mocking him with a song about machismo as he struggles to leave the floor under assistance is completely bush league and classless. 

Shame on Jermaine O'Neal for refusing to shake hands with Nocioni. And shame on him again for crashing into him from behind after he'd left his feet. And shame one him one more time for standing before a player he just injured and looking down on him as though he was glad he injured him. 

Shame on **** Bavetta who swallowed his whistle in a brazen display of partiality for an established star vs. a rookie. 

And finally, shame on the Pacers organization, particularly the employee who ridiculed an opposing player's injury by playing music intended to taunt the player for exhibiting pain. 

Interestingly, after Nocioni reached the Bulls bench and stood there trying to stretch his injured back, it was Ron Artest who walked over to him to shake his hand in a display of respect. Apparently Artest has more respect for Andres' aggressive style of play than the rest of the classless hayseeds who call Indianapolis home. I'd love to hear someone among the Pacers faithful or their own local media take O'Neal and the Pacers' sound man to task for their unprofessional behavior.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I agree 100%.
Screw the Pacers for playing that.
Screw JO for his classless display. Not shaking hands...staring down a play you just injured.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

great post and i agree 100 percent. Horrible sportsmanship by JO.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!article


Are you Kismet on the RealGM board? If not, you should give him props for the post. 

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=298029


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you Kismet on the RealGM board? If not, you should give him props for the post.
> ...


no, i'm not..

i got that from another board

no props given


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Lucky this wasn't to Hinrich. Then Ad would of pinned him while Curry punched O'neal in the balls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kismet has been a way for a while. Hopefully he will grace our forum once more in the near future. 

Nice article.

I never saw the game. Only heard it. Funk and Wennington wondered why no foul was called.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, in Indiana, they have this thing where they play the Macho man song and they film people dancing to the music. It's called the "macho man cam" Supposed to be filler during an interruption of play or Timeout or break. still they should have stopped that. If this were a seaon ending injury, they'd really question the song choice.

I remember Andres extending his hand and Jermaine coldly rejected him. :no:


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> no, i'm not..
> ...


That was no article, Chi_Lunatic. As johnston797 correctly points out, I'm the original author of that post at RealGM.

http://www.realgm.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=298029

Thanks for exposing Chi's act of plagiarism. This is just another reason to stay away a while longer. Sorry, TBF.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Well, in Indiana, they have this thing where they play the Macho man song and they film people dancing to the music. It's called the "macho man cam" Supposed to be filler during an interruption of play or Timeout or break. still they should have stopped that. If this were a seaon ending injury, they'd really question the song choice.


You are correct. They didn't play Macho Man to mock him, that would've been really harsh. It was Macho Man Cam sponsored by so-and-so... it's something that was probably arranged so far in advance that it never really even crossed anyone's mind until it was too late. I'm sure if the Pacers organization could do it all over again, they would've changed it.

Jermaine was a big *** for staring down Nocioni after he was on the floor writhing in pain. That being said, excluding Jermaine's poor sportsmanship, it was just a good hard foul... nothing to go ape**** about. Even on the replays, although you could see contact was made, it didn't stick out as anything flagrant. I can understand how a ref could miss it... they make so many bad calls each game, that one doesn't stick out. The way Nocioni plays, he better get used to plays like that.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> Andres Nocioni has played every position but PG so far. Tonight he was asked to guard Jermaine O'Neal. O'Neal did his best to establish position on the block. Nocioni did his best to front O'Neal and make it difficult for him to receive an entry pass from the wing.
> 
> O'Neal took exception to Nocioni's physical play after Andres was whistled for a foul. Andres extended his hand twice to Jermaine in a show of good sportsmanship. O'Neal refused to shake hands.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> That was no article, Chi_Lunatic. As johnston797 correctly points out, I'm the original author of that post at RealGM.
> ...


I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


post, article same thing. You should give credit, where credit is due. If you don't, people will think you wrote it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You gotta love the way Nocioni plays, but his overly physical style of play isn't going to make him friends in the NBA on opposing teams, which is a good and bad thing. 

Good thing, because he's taking no crap and bringing it every night. Bad thing, because you don't want to fire guys up like O'Neal who can almost singlehandedly decimate a team.

As FJ would say... I like the cut of his jib.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


thsi is 2 times funny :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## hps (Jul 23, 2002)

I'm sure JO will be very understanding when Nocioni gives him a knee in the back next time they play.


----------



## Illstate2 (Nov 11, 2003)

Didn't Nocioni make a similar dirty play on one of team USA's players during the Olympics?


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's the highlight of all this: Artest is the one giving Nocioni a handshake. What a lovable goon! It's like Doctor Doom went over to comfort a young Green Goblin, and I can't help but think it's awesome. I only wish I knew if and what Artest said to the young gun. Plus that would be a classic picture at this stage in Nocioni's development.

It's interesting, most here and me included thought it was going to be Artest and Nocioni clashing.


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

*Common Decency*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


You thought this post was worthy to share with us, so you should have the common decency to credit the author.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


 :upset:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni is the man, point blank. If he can get Jermaine O'Neal so mad that he has to resort to trying to hurt a guy instead of trying to beat a guy on the basketball court, then we've got a winner. 

Just add Jermaine O'Neal to the list of guys that Nocioni now owns.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


Well you certainly should because PLAGIRISM doesnt fly on this board and you could find yourself not posting here.

Just a little info for you


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin</b>!
> Sore losers.
> I'm a little disappointed in Artest for shaking that shaggy Eurotrash punks hand, I would have much rather seen him smack him in his talentless face.


you're a dumbass


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin</b>!
> Sore losers.
> I'm a little disappointed in Artest for shaking that shaggy Eurotrash punks hand, I would have much rather seen him smack him in his talentless face.


You my friend deserve a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Nocioni is the man, point blank. If he can get Jermaine O'Neal so mad that he has to resort to trying to hurt a guy instead of trying to beat a guy on the basketball court, then we've got a winner.
> 
> Just add Jermaine O'Neal to the list of guys that Nocioni now owns.


:laugh:

The object of the game is to outscore the other team, not to make their players angry. The Bulls have beaten the Pacers three times in the past five seasons, once that changes, get back to me about which Bulls "own" anyone on the Pacers. Andres Nocioni didn't even have that great of a game.

O'Neal has been doing immature things like this for years and I keep waiting for him to grow up, but it keeps not happening. He'll often start pouting on the court because of something as small as being called for a foul or for goal tending.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


People like this arent removed from bbb.net, and i'm with you kismet keeps me away.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> The object of the game is to outscore the other team, not to make their players angry. The Bulls have beaten the Pacers three times in the past five seasons, once that changes, get back to me about which Bulls "own" anyone on the Pacers. Andres Nocioni didn't even have that great of a game.


Nocioni was playing hard defense, and got in O'Neal's head so much that he had to cheapshot him and stare him down like it was an accomplishment. No, they didnt win the game, because the Pacers are a better team. Nocioni still got the best of O'Neal by frustrating him to the point where he had to take it beyond basketball.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

A)Lame at the fact this thread became personal.

B)Extremely lame that someone took this from another board without giving any credit, and then when called on it says "I do what I want."

A suspension should be in order, but I don't run these boards.


----------



## Athenea (Oct 17, 2004)

Well, if I know my man Nocioni...JO better take good care of himself next time they met.
Nocioni is a physical player but not a cheap-dirty one.
Besides..it's not the first time O'Neal loses composure against Argentineans.
Remember Indy 2002??:angel: 
"Jermaine O'Neal picked up a flagrant foul late in the first quarter for shoving Luis Scola to the ground after Scola rejected his dunk attempt, and the U.S. coaching staff ran onto the court at the end of the quarter to complain when Miller didn't get a call."
On the other hand:
"Andres Nocioni, who had a memorable dunk over Kevin Garnett and Tim Duncan at the 1999 Olympic qualifier, unleashed another impressive jam over Ben Wallace early in the second quarter. He then stole the ensuing inbounds pass at midcourt and made two foul shots for a 41-23 lead."

(Wednesday, September 4 2002
Updated: September 5, 3:51 PM ET/NBA-powered U.S. team finally falls-Associated Press)


O'Neal, Jermaine Lee 17mins 2pts 3/5 60% 2/4ft 50% 8pts 
Nocioni, Andrés Marcelo 15mins 2pts 4/5 80% 6/6tf 100% 14pts 

------------------------------
Wednesday, August 27 2003
Updated: August 30, 12:19 PM ET

Performance vs. Argentina vindicated O'Neal
By Peter May
Special to ESPN.com

""Afterwards, O'Neal was asked if this win could in any way eliminate the crushing feeling he had last Sept. 4, after Argentina's 87-80 win had snapped a 58-game unbeaten streak the United States had compiled while using NBA players in international competition. 

"No,'' he said, matter of factly. "Not until we get a gold medal. I don't think that will ever wear off  . When people look back on the first (U.S.) team that lost, I'm still going to be on that team. But I also want to be on the team which wins the (Olympic) gold medal.''"


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Great Twinkee</b>!
> Lucky this wasn't to Hinrich. Then Ad would of pinned him while Curry punched O'neal in the balls.


LOL


----------



## lorgg (Dec 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marvin</b>!
> Sore losers.
> I'm a little disappointed in Artest for shaking that shaggy Eurotrash punks hand, I would have much rather seen him smack him in his talentless face.


Hey Mouth...he's from freakin Argentina....Euro trash....You need to pull your head out of yer Euro ASH!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

why did kismet leave in the first place?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Well I don't really post here that often, but I really like Nocioni's style of play. I'll cheer for the Bulls because of that guy. Lol, he's on my favorite players list. 

I now hate JO. :upset:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Johnny Mac</b>!
> Nocioni is the man, point blank. If he can get Jermaine O'Neal so mad that he has to resort to trying to hurt a guy instead of trying to beat a guy on the basketball court, then we've got a winner.
> 
> Just add Jermaine O'Neal to the list of guys that Nocioni now owns.


celtics- payton
pacers- o'neal

still more to come !


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


*ACTUALLY, LET ME CLARIFY MYSELF. ANYTHING SHORT OF A PUBLIC APOLOGY TO KISMET OR YOUR POSTING PRIVELGES ARE SUSPENDED.*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> *ACTUALLY, LET ME CLARIFY MYSELF. ANYTHING SHORT OF A PUBLIC APOLOGY TO KISMET OR YOUR POSTING PRIVELGES ARE SUSPENDED.*


Yep.

In fact, if your next post isn't an apology, don't bother asking asking why you can't get back here, Chi_lunatic. Not cool at all.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> 
> 
> I got this POST off another board, wheather u WROTE it or not..I could care less....


*I could care less if you post here. See ya*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*

Kismet on behalf of the staff I would like to apologize and hopefully you post here more.

BEEZ


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Kismet told me he was getting sick of all of the bickering and negativism around here. I think he either has left for good or is taking an extended break. It's unfortunate too.


----------



## Vanapagan (Aug 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>toros_locos</b>!
> 
> 
> celtics- payton
> ...


you are forgetting LeBron


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

and zo mourning - when he dunked on us in ot but landed on his butt after a hard nocioni foul. the look on his face, he was pissed off!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> *I could care less if you post here. See ya*


That's right BEEZ. Thanks for laying the smack down on this guy.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

I'm really very sorry that something like this happened. I'm embarrassed by all the attention it’s caused. But most importantly, I'm humbled and grateful for the respect and consideration that so many first class people on both boards have shown me and what little I'm able to contribute to each community’s discussions about our Chicago Bulls. From the bottom of my heart, thank you all. 

K


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> I'm really very sorry that something like this happened. I'm embarrassed by all the attention it’s caused. But most importantly, I'm humbled and grateful for the respect and consideration that so many first class people on both boards have shown me and what little I'm able to contribute to each community’s discussions about our Chicago Bulls. From the bottom of my heart, thank you all.
> 
> K


Good to see you around Kismet, don't be a stranger man.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Damn.

Just got around to reading this whole thread. That's pretty ****ed up Chi_Lunatic. Even if you got it from somewhere else, at least give Kismet his props. Oh well. Returning to the discussion...

As good as he is, Jermaine O'neal has reached another level on the classless scale. Obviously he let Nocioni get inside his head. My only question is why even bother? You're beating the Bulls, about to win three in a row, you're at home, what drives a player to get so frustrated to do something as mindless as he did? Props to Ronny Artest though, showing respect to his Argentinian counterpart.




> Here's the highlight of all this: Artest is the one giving Nocioni a handshake. What a lovable goon! It's like Doctor Doom went over to comfort a young Green Goblin, and I can't help but think it's awesome. I only wish I knew if and what Artest said to the young gun. Plus that would be a classic picture at this stage in Nocioni's development.


Echoed my thoughts exactly. I'm picturing something along the lines of "I like your style, what's your name again?"


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pay Ton</b>!
> As good as he is, Jermaine O'neal has reached another level on the classless scale. Obviously he let Nocioni get inside his head. My only question is why even bother?


Some players just aren't very mature, which isn't surprising. When people are throwing millions of dollars at you from the day you turn 18, you don't really need to grow up.

I wouldn't say he's "reached another level on the classless scale," though. At least half of the NBA players have gotten into a stupid fight or two during their NBA careers, and I don't see how this game sets O'Neal apart from everyone else as far as being classless.


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

@ all you clowns getting sensitive because dude didn't say exactly who the article was from.....BFD.....The author of the article isn't the topic of discussion and shouldn't be made to either.....You fools are acting like he said he wrote the Declaration of Independance himself.......

here's some advice..


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> @ all you clowns getting sensitive because dude didn't say exactly who the article was from.....BFD.....The author of the article isn't the topic of discussion and shouldn't be made to either.....You fools are acting like he said he wrote the Declaration of Independance himself.......
> ...


**POOF* Before your next post. Read our TOS again.

Thanks in advance

BEEZ*


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theoretic</b>!
> 
> 
> **POOF* Before your next post. Read our TOS again.
> ...


LOL, I would take my balls back from his wife but she is having such fun with them.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

My god, what's the big deal? 

Chi_Lunatic should have apologized once called on it but at NO point did HE take credit for writing the article. He said in the title that it was an "article" and I never, while reading it, attributed it to Chi_lunatic at any point. He's been a pretty good poster most of the time, from what I've seen and it seems touchy to boot him so quickly. 

If he stole it knowingly, fine...but we have no way of knowing if he's lying or not when he said he got it from a non-RealGm board. At no point can we prove he knew Kismet wrote it. He probably just felt attacked for posting something he thought was interesting and pridefully and almost understandably defended his actions which he never saw as harmful. 

If he stole it knowingly, good riddance to him. But I don't see why he doesn't deserve the benefit of the doubt. Ownership of content written on boards is touchy and you should never knowingly steal content...but it's sometimes hard if not impossible to know the source.


----------



## MitchMatch (Jul 20, 2004)

JO is a straight up punk. Stuff like that ashames past players and teams. I wish the game could go back to the way it was in the 80's. Hard nosed play, but good sportsmanship afterwards.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BealeFarange</b>!
> My god, what's the big deal?
> 
> Chi_Lunatic should have apologized once called on it but at NO point did HE take credit for writing the article. He said in the title that it was an "article" and I never, while reading it, attributed it to Chi_lunatic at any point. He's been a pretty good poster most of the time, from what I've seen and it seems touchy to boot him so quickly.
> ...


Please!! His post saying whether he did or didnt write it is enough. Plagirisim is a crime and its not allowed here. POINT BLANK


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Plagirisim is a crime and its not allowed here. POINT BLANK


I don't recall him ever saying he wrote the piece, simply that he got it from another board........


Stupidity isn't a crime, but it's allowed here....


plagiarism

n 1: a piece of writing that has been copied from someone else and is presented as being your own work 2: the act of plagiarizing; taking someone's words or ideas as if they were your own

buncha crybabies over nonsense......



*poof*

*disappears due to being sane, only to never appear again*


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

look how he cries


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't recall him ever saying he wrote the piece, simply that he got it from another board........
> ...


Another high quality post on your part. Let's hope your third is as good as the first two.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow, what a couple of idiots. Perhaps the same person? 
Anyhow, if I put a book out, having copied all the text from someone else's book and don't give credit, it's assumed I'm the orginal author. 

Unless you give credit, (AND get permission for its use) it is plagarism. Look it up.

Anyway, this is pretty funny that someone would do this first of all, then second, have people defending his actions. 

:no:


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident



where does the title up above mention or imply that Chi wrote it??

plagiarism

n 1: a piece of writing that has been copied from someone else and is presented as being your own work 2: the act of plagiarizing; taking someone's words or ideas as if they were your own



where is it presented as being Chi's work?? 



idiotas......


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

His very first post - (or was it yours?)

It's assumed that everything in this here box you're reading is written by me? Right? 

How would you know this isn't a copy and paste from someone else unless I tell you it is? Right?

Nuff said.

:|


----------



## TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife (Nov 9, 2004)

> Article about the Nocioni/O'Neal incident



Does it say he wrote it??? No.....it says it's an article......






> It's assumed that everything in this here box you're reading is written by me? Right?



of course, you didn't say it was an article.....


when someone says "article", I assume they got it from another source....doesn't take a genius to figure that out.....

Now had he said, "Here's an article I wrote"....all you crybabies would have valid points.......since he didn't.......just shows how quick you morons jump to conclusions.........

:yes:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because this is the Bulls board and more things are lax here but I'll tell you the NEXT Name calling of the poster base here you will find yourself with him. Moron lol


----------



## MadGifted (Nov 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TakUrBalzBakFrmUrWife</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dawg...forget it....they're just not bright enough. 

You had to post the definition twice and they still don't understand. Just save your keystrokes, homie....

To me and to most people who actually know what it means to plagarize something...Chi didn't plagarize that other guy.

If he had made a post titled "About the Nocioni incident", OK...I could see...

But how could someone possibly assume from the title of the post that he was saying he was the author.

He never tried to take credit for it after he was confronted about it.

And an apology?

And now people wanna think that this dude and Chi are the same person because he doesn't disagree with Chi. I can go to a few spots and find at least 20 people who don't see anything wrong with what Chi did...

I guess they're all the same person too, huh?

See...this is why not all opinions are valid...the popular opinion on the board is that the post was plagarized. But, the definition of plagarize tells a different story. Yet, still...people want to look at it as...ah...nevermind....


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MadGifted</b>!
> 
> 
> Dawg...forget it....they're just not bright enough.
> ...


'sup, Matrix?

(darn those telltale ellipses)


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MadGifted</b>!
> 
> 
> Dawg...forget it....they're just not bright enough.
> ...



I have an english degree. I have worked as a writer. If you take someone else's ideas and present them as your own without giving appropriate credit it is plagiarism. I don't know that he "presented them as his own ideas" but I do know that if you are going to use a source (especially one who wrote the whole darn thing) it is generally considered in very poor taste not to at least cite your source. 

It's really very simple, if you borrow something from someone then give them credit, why wouldn't someone do that? it seems like the obvious thing to do to me.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I also have an English degree and I still don't think what Chi_Lunatic did was blatant plagarism. Though I'm not sure that helps add credibility in this case...

Anyway, yeah, he acted prideful and defensive when confronted--bad move on his part when he WAS in the wrong for not citing his source--but I still don't think he had the slightest intention of passing the article off as his own. I also believe him that he didn't know Kismet wrote it--it was well written and it seems to me that he assumed a "pro" had written it. 

I guess I'm just nervous about banning a regular poster for one slip up. I'm no moderator so I should probably just shut up about this because a.) it doesn't concern me and b.) it doesn't really matter at all what I think about this issue. 

I just like this community and want to avoid as much insider's activity as possible (ie don't step on Kismet's toes because he has so many posts etc;...not that Kismet's toes deserve stepping on...but you know what I mean, I hope, as a relatively new poster...)


----------

